# New to Cichlid Keeping - please help identify



## calming-creations (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone:

I'm new to the Cichlid community and am trying to identify these cichlids I recently purchased so I can see what their requirements are for living. Currently they are in a 90-gallon aquarium with your standard hang-on-the-back filters. They will be moving to 120-gallon aquarium that has overflows, but I still need to investigate whether I should purchase the pump in order to run a sump or if I should just use the hang-on-the-back filters.










These fish will most likely be going up for sale as the ultimate goal for this 120-gallon tank is to do a saltwater reef setup.

Please help identify:

As I mentioned before I am new to the Cichlid community therefore I do not know that much about these types of fish. I was told by the owner who sold me the fish that they are Oscars. I believe that is incorrect as I was unable to find any valuable identification noting that they were Oscars so please anyone that could help me in this research would be a great help.



















Thanks, in advance.
Joe


----------



## shawntraviss (Sep 17, 2004)

Texas Cichlids


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Definitely texas. And wow they look nice for having so many in one tank lol. Too bad you're so far away I could use a big female.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

a 120g wouldn't be enough for that many. Hopefully you find homes for them quick.


----------



## calming-creations (Jun 30, 2008)

They are all up for sale. I know that there are too many in this tank. That's what I said when I went to the guys house. I hate having them all in one tank, but that is how he had them.

If anyone is interested in purchasing, I'll be willing to make a deal.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Local river :lol:

No, just kidding. Don't do it. For real.


----------

